# Anyone get this email?



## mikecox (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Sep 23, 2017)

It was due to spam being entered by a new member, since cleaned up by Victoria on the forum itself, but not before a few replies got sent out.


----------



## mikecox (Sep 23, 2017)

Interesting.  Thanks.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 23, 2017)

Yeah, usually the spam plug-in catches them. No idea how this one managed to get through!


----------

